# Rome: Total War coming to mobile...



## mrs quoad (Aug 12, 2016)

'Rome: Total War' is Coming to iPad this Autumn

Quite impressed by that, tbh. 

Though... I guess it's not particularly surprising. Tablets of today can't be too far behind the hardware that was running games a decade or so back!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!


.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 10, 2016)

Just ipad? Lame.


----------



## Hurin85 (Sep 28, 2016)

How would this work ???? Multi unit manoveres and facing would be so difficult. Sadly fan boy time ....... 

Gimmegimne


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 28, 2016)

Riklet said:


> Just ipad? Lame.


An insightful contribution. Thumbs.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 10, 2016)

$9.99, apparently. So probably £7-8. 

I'm well tempted to fire up my iPad, though know for pretty much sure I'll never get round to using it. (Because it's an iPad, and has been somewhat retired. Rather than anything to do with the quality of the game!)


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 29, 2017)

I AM TOTALLY DOJNG THIS THING HELL UEAH. 

(Barbarians expansion launched today, standalone app for a fiver. Couldn't resist! Even though I've now spent sth like £20 this week on games, ffs. 

After a long drought. Adtimttedly.)


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 24, 2018)

Now ported to FUCKJNG IPHONE. Total war on iPhone. Fuck yeah.


----------



## JimW (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Total war on iPhone. Fuck yeah.


Trump's twitter strategy in a nutshell


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 24, 2018)

If they port the original Medieval, I'll buy ten copies.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

Seriously considering this for my iPad. Anyone played it on one?


.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 30, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously considering this for my iPad. Anyone played it on one?
> 
> 
> .


Fucking obviously, you nerk, look at the bloody photos!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Fucking obviously, you nerk, look at the bloody photos!



Haha![emoji23]


.


----------

